# Get a Drop B or 5 String Bass?



## Vinnychinny (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm a guitarist starting to learn bass to write and record parts for my band since we don't have a bassist yet. I don't have a bass yet so I'm deciding whether to get a 5 string or to tune down a 4 string. Thoughts?


----------



## Winspear (Jul 18, 2014)

You will sometimes hear uneducated comments implying that tuning down 'too far' from standard is bad and that an instrument with more strings that is 'designed' for that is needed. This is entirely untrue and provided you put the correct strings on which is pretty obvious, there is no difference at all between a 4 and a 5 for tuning and stability.

The only distinction to make is between scale length. A good amount of 5 string basses will be 35" instead of 34" which is an improvement for low tuning (more tension + clarity of tone). But there are still plenty of 34" 5 strings, which will perform exactly the same as 34" 4 strings. I presume there are some 35" 4 strings out there but they are harder to find. 

Anyway, 34" is quite suitable for B as it is. Tuning any lower I'd certainly want a 35" but I wouldn't worry too much. However I would certainly suggest looking for a string set higher than .130 for the B string, _especially_ if using a 34" bass. 

D'addario do a .135 set which is just about enough on a 35" in my opinion. However if you can fork out for Kalium strings a 142 or 150 set will be much better. Don't be put off by how high the number sounds from the standard .130. 130 is very imbalanced and several semitones looser than the rest of the set. You will see the perfectly balanced Kalium sets are the same on top (~.045) as standard sets.

Also, as you addressed it in your thread title - there is no reason not to tune the 4 string to B standard (BEAD), and you can tune a 5 string to drop B (BF#BEA) too.


----------



## lucasreis (Jul 18, 2014)

I would personally go with a 5 string because I think it's more versatile, but if you like the comfort of a 4 string more, I say go for it. 

It's just that the bass is not a "chord-based" instrument, so you can use a standard tuned 5 string bass to play along with a 7 string guitar, with a drop-B tuned guitar, with a standard tuned guitar, etc. It's really that versatile if you adjust what you're doing with it. But the feel of a four string, with a smaller neck, is really good to play as well. I wouldn't rule out any of the options, but I prefer the 5 string setup.


----------



## stevexc (Jul 18, 2014)

EtherealEntity has it 100% correct.

My personal opinion would be to get a 5-string, but for playability reasons rather than technical reasons. 5 strings means I have 4 more notes easily accessible at any one time. I'd keep it tuned to B Standard and not Drop B as well.


----------



## cGoEcYk (Jul 18, 2014)

I'd go 5-string B standard.


----------



## bvdrummer (Jul 18, 2014)

I learned on a 5 and it's great. But if you go 4 I would just do BEAD and not "drop-tuned" if that's what you meant.

I agree with the balanced tension statement above, but I do the opposite! I keep the .130 B and then I use lighter top strings so the gauges I use are 130, 100, 75, 55, 40. Tried this once a couple months ago and haven't looked back


----------



## Bodes (Jul 18, 2014)

Having played bass in a band tuned to drop b and started with a 4 string then moved to a 5 string. I found the 5 stringer better.
Both basses played well, but I found the 5 being able to handle the low b better. Could have been that it was designed around having the lower b and the 4 wasn't?

As always, go play as many basses in your budget before settling on one.


----------



## bvdrummer (Jul 18, 2014)

^ That's .130 B on 34" Music Man btw.


----------



## Herrick (Jul 18, 2014)

A properly setup 4-string bass with the right strings should serve you just fine. 

That being said, Herrick prefers 5-strings.


----------



## iron blast (Jul 19, 2014)

The bass in my avatar is tuned bead with Daddario tension balanced strings featuring a 145 taper wound low b string it is a monster


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Jul 19, 2014)

unless going lower than Drop B, i would say 4 string tuned down. how often do you really need the higher strings on bass in metal? not often. so you dont really need the "i need all the range" argument there. and i only say go for 5 strings on lower since typically 5 strings are longer scale and are better at handling lower tunings without having to go to retarded thick strings and remaining comfortable.

but what it all comes down to is personal preference. go to a music store, and play both, and pick the one that feels better. then tune to what you want on it. 

my band uses a 4 string on our drop B stuff (guitars are 6 strings), and a 5 on our drop Ab (guitars are 7s). i recorded all the guitars including bass for our first album. and personally i liked playing the 5 better. just felt better and handled the tuning so well


----------



## rockskate4x (Jul 19, 2014)

from circle k:

for four strings: .059 .079 .106 .142
.142 4 String 34 to 35 Scale Length Balanced

for five strings: .043 .059 .079 .106 .142
.142 5 String 34 to 35 Scale Length Balanced

only question is, how badly do you want that high G string?


----------



## Ricky Roro (Jul 19, 2014)

EtherealEntity said:


> You will sometimes hear uneducated comments implying that tuning down 'too far' from standard is bad and that an instrument with more strings that is 'designed' for that is needed. This is entirely untrue and provided you put the correct strings on which is pretty obvious, there is no difference at all between a 4 and a 5 for tuning and stability.
> 
> The only distinction to make is between scale length. A good amount of 5 string basses will be 35" instead of 34" which is an improvement for low tuning (more tension + clarity of tone). But there are still plenty of 34" 5 strings, which will perform exactly the same as 34" 4 strings. I presume there are some 35" 4 strings out there but they are harder to find.



Something to keep in mind is that on some basses it may be difficult or even impossible to intonate the lower notes due to how the saddles are designed, but most modern basses should be able to handle it. The only other physical issue would be to adjust the nut to take the larger strings, which is not difficult if someone knows what they are doing.


----------



## rockskate4x (Jul 19, 2014)

I run a BEAD setup on four strings with circle k's. I took a small length of each string and wiped that through their individual nut slots like dental floss until the string could reach bottom. That worked great in a pinch and that bass still plays very well.


----------



## crg123 (Jul 19, 2014)

I also say go with a 5 string for the reasons previously mentioned. It's better than missing that range but be aware the going from a 4 to a 5 string bass means tighter string spacing (unless you get something like a BTB). Depending on if you like to do slap and pop style this could be an issue ( Again unless you get a BTB like me  )


----------



## DXL (Jul 20, 2014)

crg123 said:


> I also say go with a 5 string for the reasons previously mentioned. It's better than missing that range but be aware the going from a 4 to a 5 string bass means tighter string spacing (unless you get something like a BTB). Depending on if you like to do slap and pop style this could be an issue ( Again unless you get a BTB like me  )



It only took me about a week to get used to playing slap bass on a 5-string so it shouldn't be too much of an issue even with a non-BTB.

But yeah I would go for the 5. You have that extended range and also you can tune even lower if you want since the BEADG is standard. Personally i also find the smaller spacing between the strings helpful, creates more ease.


----------



## eyeswide (Jul 21, 2014)

Just came in to say I use a Music Man Sterling 4 string tuned in drop B (B F# B E) and she plays like a charm! I use the 130 sets from Circle K/Kalium.

Having the bass set up for the tuning and using the right strings goes a long way.


----------

